# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  رجــــــال ونســـــــاء !

## هدوء عاصف

*أيها الرجل المرأة تبحث دائما عن احتواء دموعها !*



**


*المرأة عاطفة وحب ودموع تبحث دائمآ عن الدفء والحنان وأكبرهم إحتواء تلك الدموع بين أحضان الحلم خلقت المرأة من ضلع الرجل حتى تكون قريبة من قلبه وروحه وأنفاسه وعطائه الذي يمد لها ولاينتهي..* 
*دموعها قد تسكب بلا سبب وبلا قيود* *
ولكن أحاسيسها التي تتقد بداخلها
تجعلها شاعرية وبكائها كالطفل الوليد لا ينتهي 
فينظر لها أحيانآ بأنها كثيرة البكاء
وقد يصل ذلك إلى كره الرجل لدموعها المستمرة.**

ولكن هل سألت نفسك يا سيدي لماذا تلك الدموع التي تبحر بها ؟ 
سيدي الرجل:
ليس إتهام ولكنها الحقيقة.. نصف دموع المرأة 
هي .. منك أجل منك أنت أيها الرجل
والنصف الآخر من دموعها تذرفها لحال قلبها
تبكي بكاء الطير عندما ترى ألم غيرها .. 
عندما يجرح إصبعها تبكي وكأن الذي جرح هو قلبها , 
تبكي حينما تصرخ بوجهها
تفتح قلبها لك ولا تجد إلا الصد والإهمال منك
فهل تحتويها وتمسح دمعتها وتنام بين تلك اليدين كطفل
أم أن تكبرك وشموخك سيدي يمنعك من ذلك
فإن لم تكن أنت ذلك القلب الرحيم الكبير فمن تكون أنت ؟
أنت بين ناظريها لست فقط الرجل بعينيها .. 
أنت الحلم وفارسها وعاشقها وحبها ودمعها ووريدها
وإن بكت فهي تريدك أنت قبل أي أنسان.. 
تحتضنك لتبقى مدى الدهر بحماك
أهتمامك بمشاغلك عنها وتجاهلك آلامها تشعر أن الدنيا تأخذك منها 
سيدي :
أعلم أنك بحياة المرأة تبقى كالشمس التي تنير قمرها ..
أختفائك من حياتها يعني أختفاء نورها وموتها بين أحضان الليل
ولن يكون هناك قمر مضيئ إلا بأحتوائها بجميع حالاتها 
فهل تحتوي أيها الرجل دموع المرأة إلى صدرك 
وأخيرا يا سيدي:
أتمنى أن تكون أحرفي لم تكن قاسية عليك ..
فأنا أتمنى أن تضع يدك بيدي لنبحر
في هذا المركب ونرسو على قلب حواء المليء بالدفء والحنان . 
*







*جاذبية المرأة تجعل الرجال أكثر غباءً* 

** 
*كشفت دراسة هولندية حديثة عن أن السيدات الجميلات يجعلن الرجال أغبياء على الأقل لفترة من الوقت.*
*وقام علماء من جامعة "رادبوت" في مدينة "نيمجن" شرق هولندا بمراقبة مقدرة الأداء الذهني للطلاب بعد وقت قصير من تجمعهم مع زميلات يتمتعن بقدر كبير من الجاذبية.*
*ولاحظ العلماء أن الرجل ليس لديه القدرة على التفكير بشكل واضح أثناء وبعد وقت قصير من مقابلته لسيدة جميلة، في المقابل لاحظ العلماء أن ذلك لا يحدث تماما مع السيدات في حالة مقابلة رجال يتمتعون بالجاذبية ، حسب ما ورد بجريدة " المصري اليوم ".*
*وذكر رئيس فريق البحث "جون كاريمانز" أن تلك الدراسة تفسر تأخر نتائج الرجال في المراحل التعليمية العليا مقارنة بزميلاتهم.*
*وأجري "كاريمانز" وفريقه الدراسة التي نشرت اليوم الجمعة بشكل موجز على (50 طالبا) و(60 طالبة) بالجامعة حيث تركوهم في البداية يتجاذبون أطراف الحديث ثم خضعوا بعد ذلك للإجابة على إمتحان.*
*وأضاف "كاريمانز" أن الرجال الذين شملتهم الدراسة انشغلوا إلى حد كبير بزميلاتهم الجذابات الأمر الذي جعلهم يستنفدون طاقتهم الذهنية على الأرجح في لفت أنظارهن ، وعلى العكس من ذلك فلم يؤثر حضور الرجال "الذين يتمتعون بالأناقة" على القدرة التفكيرية لدى السيدات .* 






*البؤبؤ الواسع لعين الرجل يجذب المرأة*  
** 
*أثبتت دراسة جديدة أن المرأة عندما تنظر في عيني الرجل، فإن أكثر ما يجذبها إليه هو كبر البؤبؤين واتساعهما وليس أي شيء آخر.*
*وأشارت الدراسة التي عرضت على "لجنة تحكيم" مؤلفة من عشر نساء صور مختلفة الأحجام لوجوه رجال من أصحاب القسمات الحلوة لمعرفة رأيهن فيهم، حيث طلب من أعضاء اللجنة قبل اصدار قراراتهن حول هذه الصور ذكر أعمارهن وما إذا كنّ يستخدمن العلاج الهرموني البديل أو حبوب منع الحمل.*
*وتبين بعد عرض الباحثين الصور على اللجنة بعد خلطها ببعضها ضمن مجموعة تتألف كل واحدة من صورتين اثنتين أن غالبية أعضاء اللجنة وقع اختيارها على صور الرجال ذوي البؤبؤ الواسع.* 






*الأحمر أكثر الألوان جاذبية لدى الرجال*  

** 
*أثبتت دراسة حديثة أن اللون الأحمر يؤثر في الرجال بشكل كبير ويجذب أنظارهم أكثر من باقي الألوان، مؤكدة أن المرأة التي ترتدي اللون الأحمر في مقابلاتها مع الرجال تصبح "محط أنظارهم".* 
*وأشار القائمون على الدراسة إلى أن الرجال يمكن أن يفكروا بمثل هذه الطريقة البدائية ولكن يبدو أنهم يفعلون ذلك بدرجة ما، وأكدوا أن الرجال أنفسهم لا يدركون قوة تأثير الألوان عليهم، وقد سجلت الدراسة ردود فعل مجموعة من الرجال إزاء اللون الأحمر حيث عرضت عليهم عدة صور لنساء يرتدين مجموعة مختلفة من الألوان.*
*وطلب القائمون على الدراسة من الرجال تقييم كل امرأة فى تلك الصور، وأظهرت النتيجة أن السيدات اللاتي يرتدين اللون الأحمر في الصور حصلن على أعلى تقديرات من الرجال رغم أن بعض الصور كانت مكررة لنفس المرأة ولكن بألوان ملابس مختلفة.* 





*الرجال يفضلونها تلقائية ذكية وشخصية قوية*  
** 
*الجمال لم يعد الهدف الأساسي الذي يبحث عنه الرجل في المرأة ، فبعض الرجال تخلصوا من سطحية اختيارهم لشريكة حياتهم علي أساس الجمال،*
*بل أصبحوا يتطلعون إلى المرأة التي تتمتع بصفات شخصية قوية ومميزة لمواجهة صعاب الحياة الزوجية معهم .*
*وفي استطلاع موسع أجري في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية جرى جمع معلومات عن أكثر صفات المرأة التي تجذب الرجل ، وتبين من خلال الاستطلاع أن هناك فوارق جزئية كثيرة إلى جانب عوامل مشتركة أجمع أغلب الرجال على أنها تجعل المرأة جذابة بالنسبة إليهم.*
*ومن أهم صفات المرأة التي تجذب الرجل للمرأة :*
** يحب الرجل أن تكون امرأته مستقلة ، ولديها قدرة على الاعتناء بنفسها مع عدم خشيتها من تجربة ما هو جديد بالإضافة إلى عدم حاجتها إلى رجل يقوم على تلبية كل طلباتها ورغباتها.*
** من ناحية أخرى، المرأة المستقلة وذات الشخصية القوية، يمكنها أن تساند الرجل مادياً وعاطفياً، وتشعر بشعوره حيال متاعب الحياة.* 
** المرأة الذكية تفاجئ الرجل بالأفكار، ولا تجعله يشعر بالضجر منها، ولا تجعله يشعر بالخجل أمام عائلته، كما أنها تستطيع أن تعبر عن حبها ومشاعرها بذكاء وتكتفي بالتلميح لا التصريح بحيث تبقي الرجل في حالة ترقب وتحفز.* 
** الجاذبية لا تعني الجمال فقط ، بل تعني التحلي بمزايا جذابة تجعلها جميلة في أي مكان وزمان ، والرجل يحب المرأة المغرية، لكن بشرط ألا يكون الإغراء مبالغاً فيه، بحيث تصبح المرأة أميل إلى الابتذال منها إلى الجمال.*
** الاحترام صفة أساسية، لا يتنازل عنها الرجل ، فالرجل يحب أن تحترمه امرأته أمام الآخرين، وتقدر رأيه، وإن لم تتفق معه لا تجادله بشكل استفزازي أو علني أمام أهله وأصدقائه، بل تتمتع بأسلوب لبق ودبلوماسي.* 
** يحب الرجل المرأة التي تلعب دور الصديقة والحبيبة ، وتبعد الملل عن العلاقة الزوجية التقليدية المملة، بحيث يستمتع الزوجان بصحبة بعضهما البعض كالأصدقاء ويتبادلان النكت والضحك ويتحللان من قيود العلاقة التقليدية التي تصبح مملة بمرور الوقت.*
** لا يحب الرجل المرأة التي تقيد حريته وتطلب منه تناول الطعام الذي تحبه هي، ولا تدعه يذهب مع أصدقائه ، فالمرأة المثالية هي من تشجع زوجها على الاحتفاظ بشخصيته ، وتستمتع بتركه يلهو مع أصدقائه في النادي ، كما يحب الرجال المرأة التي لا تمارس الضغوط عليهم لتحقيق ما تريده، ويجمع أغلبهم على أن هذا الأمر من أكثر الأمور التي تنفرهم من المرأة ، فمعظمهم لا يستطيع تحمل ضغط المرأة المستمر مما يفشل العلاقة الزوجية.*
** إذا وجد الرجل امرأة تحبه فستكون في اعتقاده قادرة على القيام بكل النقاط السابقة بسهولة ، كما تجعله يتمسك بها إلى أبعد الحدود .* 






*دراسة : الرجل القصير اكثر غيرة من الطويل* 


** 
*تعددت الدراسات التي تؤكد أن طول الإنسان يلعب دوراً هاماً في درجة سعادته في الحياة وحمايته من الأمراض سواء كان رجل أو امرأة.* 
*وفي المقابل كشفت دراسة حديثة أن الرجل قصير القامة يعاني أكثر من الغيرة مقارنة بطويل القامة‏. وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن الرجل طويل القامة هو الأكثر استرخاءاً والأقل غيرة‏,‏ حيث يرتبط طول القامة بالجاذبية والحضور الطاغي وأيضاً الخصوبة‏.*
*وأوضح الباحثون أن طول القامة هو أول ما يلاحظ عند الرجال ولذلك فهو مرتبط بالمكانة‏، مؤكدين أن الرجال الأطول قامة ربما يتمتعون بمزايا سيكولوجية‏,‏ إلا أنهم يروا أن هناك عوامل أخرى مثيرة للشعور بالغيرة‏.*
*ومن جهة أخرى‏,‏ تشير الأبحاث إلى أن غيرة المرأة سببها بالطبع جمال المرأة المنافسة‏,‏ وأن النساء قصار وطوال القامة هن الأشد غيرة مقارنة بالمعتدلات القامة‏.* 







*دراسة : 90% من الرجال يحترمون المرأة الجريئة والقوية*  
** 
*أكدت دراسة بحثية أن غالبية الرجال يفضلون المرأة القوية الجريئة على الضعيفة الخجولة، على الرغم من الاعتقاد السائد أن الرجل يفضل الزواج من المرأة الضعيفة أو الخجولة.*
*وبحسب دراسة أميركية فإن أكثر من 90 في المئة من الرجال أكدوا أنهم قد يستغلون المرأة الطيبة والضعيفة ولكنهم يحبون ويحترمون المرأة الجريئة.* 
*وأشارت الدراسة،إلى أن الرجال ينفرون من المستفزة التي تكسب العداء منذ لقائها الأول، ويفضلون المرأة السلسة القوية الناعمة، والحازمة، والطيبة غير الساذجة، والتي لا تسمح لأحد إن يلعب بمشاعرها أو يستغلها لأنها تعرف ماذا تريد.* 
*حيث إن بعض الرجال قد يجدون الزواج من سيدة ذات سمات شخصية قوية نوعا من أنواع التحدي لرجولتهم وسيطرتهم على المنزل، بينما يعتبرون العمل معها راحة لأنهم يستطيعون الاعتماد عليها، بينما توجد مجموعة أخرى من الرجال يعتبرون الزواج من سيدة قوية الشخصية عاملا مساعدا لهم في التقدم إلى الأمام في العمل والمنزل والحياة الاجتماعية فهي مكملة لهم وليس تحديا لهم‏.‏* 
*في كثير من الأحيان بعض السيدات يرفضن الترقي في أعمالهن حتى لا تكون درجتهن الوظيفية ودخلهن أفضل من أزواجهن خاصة في المجتمع الشرقي حتى يحافظن على الكيان الأسري والمنزل‏ وذلك يعتمد على شخصية الرجل وليس على شخصية المرأة‏،‏ فليس عيبا ان يكون للسيدة طموح للأداء في العمل والمنزل وتربية الأبناء»‏.‏*  







*جميع نقاط ضعف الشباب في هذه القائمة !!!* 
** 
*الشعور بالصلع : الشعور بالصلع لأول مرة يعد كارثة بالنسبة للرجل تماماً، كما لو أنه استيقظ في يوم من الأيام ؛ ليكتشف أن وزنه زاد 30 كيلوغراماً في ليلة واحدة فهي مسألة مفزعة بالنسبة للرجل وتشعره بمرور العمر به، وبأنه يفقد شيئاً غالياً عليه بالتدريج.* 
*ضبطه متلبساً يتأمل امرأة أخرى : الرجل غريزياً لديه دائما رغبة في التنويع والتجديد أو بمعنى أوضح "البصبصة"، وعندما يقبض عليه متلبساً بهذا الفعل الذي يعد جريمة لا تغتفر لدى النساء يحمل هماً كبيراً لتبرير تصرف لا يفهم حتى هو لماذا قام به.*

*الشعور بالرفض : هو يعني باختصار شديد شعور عميق بالنقص، ومن الممكن أن يكرس بداخل الرجل مشاعر عدوانية وانفعالات شديدة قد تبدو واضحة في تعاملاته المقبلة بعد تعرضه لموقف الرفض.* 
*أن يكون مربية لأطفاله : السهل الممتنع العناية بأطفال، إلا أن الربكة التي تحدثها هذه المهمة تجعل الأمر مخيفاً بالنسبة له، وتشعره بأن دوره اختلف، وأنه أصبح الطرف الثاني أو الترتيب الثاني في البيت وأنه شخص لا يعتمد عليه في إدارة الحياة، وبالتالي فالدور البديل هو رعاية الأطفال.* 
*وفاة الأب : ربما تعتبر أحد المنعطفات الخطيرة في حياة الرجل وفاة والده، خصوصاً إن كان سيتولى مسؤولياته من بعده، بالإضافة إلى شعوره الدائم بضرورة أن يكون أفضل مما عهده والده، وبشكل خاص عندما يتذكر ما بذله أبوه، ليصنع منه رجلاً متكاملاً.* 
*بكاء المرأة : رغم أن كثيراً من النساء قد لا يصدق ذلك إلا أن دموع المرأة تخيف الرجل، فهو يعلم أن البكاء جزء من طبيعة المرأة، وأنه علامة على أنه يجب عليك كرجل أن تقدم ما هو أكثر من مجرد منديل لها في تلك اللحظات.* 
*ألا يكون قدوة لأطفاله : تمر بالرجل أوقات كثيرة لا يهتم فيها كثيراً بالتصور والانطباع الذي قد يأخذه عنه جاره أو زملاؤه في العمل أو حتى أهله، إلا أن الأمر يختلف تماماً إذا ما كان الانطباع سيتكون عند أطفاله، الرجل يحرص كثيراً إلى حد الهوس بأن يترك عند أطفاله انطباعا رائعا حول شخصيته، وهو ما يقلقه كثيراً.*  
*قلق بشأن الراتب : طبيعة الرجل تجعل منه شخصاً قلقاً ما لم يشعر بأن الأمور كلها تحت السيطرة، ومجرد إحساسه بأن لديه مصدراً مالياً واحداً قد ينقطع في أي لحظة قد يكون محفزاً للخوف لديه، خصوصاً إن كان يعيل عائلة ويتحمل مسؤوليات البيت.* 
*جمال المرأة : أكبر نقطة ضعف بالنسبة للرجل هي المرأة الجميلة أياً كان موقعها في حياته، زميلته في العمل، عميلة لديه، يراها بالشارع، إنه يخاف دائماً من احتمال رفضها له.*  
*اضطراره لخلع ملابسه : ليست المرأة وحدها التي تخجل من إظهار جسدها، الرجل أيضاً وحتى في أكثر المجتمعات تحرراً يخشى هذه الفكرة تماماً، ثمة مناطق لا يرغب الرجل في أن تكتشف في جسده، قد تكون الزوائد الشحمية أو الترهلات، وقد يكون خوفاً من الكشف عن بعض أعضائه والدخول في مقارنات هو في غنى عنها.* 
*فكرة الموت : الخوف من الموت هو غريزة طبيعية لدى جميع المخلوقات، لكن الرجل يخشى كثيراً ألا يرى أبناءه يكبرون أمامه بحيث يأخذه الموت مبكراً، إذ يعلم أن غيابه سيحرمه من أن يكون حولهم في اللحظات السعيدة؛ ليشاركهم بها أو أن يكون حولهم في اللحظات الأليمة ليحميهم منها.* 
*التعرض للإهانة في مكان عام : إن الخوف الأعظم الذي يقلق الرجل هو أن يتعرض للإهانة في موقف ما أمام العامة؛ حتى أقوى الرجال وأكثرهم ثقة في ذاته يتهاوى في اللحظة التي يتعرض فيها للإهانة، ويتسع حجم القلق بحجم الإهانة ومدى انتشارها.* 







*اياك يا آدم .. ثم اياك ثم اياك*


** 



*المرأة رقيقة المشاعر ومرهفة الاحساس , بها من الحبّ ما لو وُزِّع على قلوب الرّجال لكفاهم !!* 

*كائن خلقه الله جميلاً وحنوناً ولطيفاً ورائعاً ،، لم يخلقه إلاّ لَكَ .*
*نعم تصوّر ذلك ،، المرأة لم يخلقها الله إلاّ لَكَ يا آدمي ,* 
*قد تمرّ تلك المرأة بحالات ضُعفٍ وتَتقلّب مع تَقلّب الزمانِ والمكانِ .*
*وقد تَتأثّر بما يُصيبها من حُزنٍ أو هَمٍّ أو قلق فَتبحث عن ملاذٍ وعن صدرٍ لترتمي عليه ,*
*تلتفت يمنةً ويسرةً فلا تجد سواك أيّها الزّوج , تُريد منك أن تُحيّيها ,* 
*أن تُعطيها قُوّةً لتستمر بعطائها وتوهجها , قد تنزل منها دمعةٌ* 
*فإيَّاك أن تستقبل تلك الدمعة بضحكةٍ واستهزاء .*
*إيَّاك أن تقول عن دموعها هي دموع التماسيح .*
*إيَّاك أن تقول أنَّه زيفٌ وتمثيل .*
*إيَّاك , فإنَّ تلك الدمعة صادقة ، بها وَجُعها وبها ألمَها وبها حُبَّها وبها كرامِتها .*
*إيَّاك أن تَسقط تلك الدموع من عينيها ،، فلا تَهْتزّ ولاتتحرك .*
*إيَّاك , ثُمّ إيَّاك .*
*لا تعبث بمشاعرها ، أو تَسْتخف بألمها ، أو تبتعد عن حُزنِ عيناها الذي راح ينظر إليك .*
*إيَّاك أن تتركها مع دمعها ، دون أن تبكي معها أو مواساتها ولو بقُبلةٍ أو بِضمّةٍ أو بكلمةٍ تُعيدُ إليها صلابتها ,*
*أو حتّى تتباكا لها .*
*إيَّاك ثُمّ إيَّاك .*
*اجعلها تتوسّد على صدرك حتّى تكتفي , حتّى تنتشي , حتى تبتسم , حتّى تعود أنثى .*
*إيَّاك أن تمُد يدها تتلمّس صدرك ،، فلا تجدك*
*إيَّاك ثمّ إيَّاك .*
*هنا فقط كُنْ أجمل رجل ، هنا فقط كُنْ أروع زوج .* 
*هنا فقط كُنْ قُوَّتها , كُنْ نُورها , كُنْْ ضِحْكتُها كُنْ سعادتها .* 
*إلمسها وامسح على رأسها ،، هنا قبّلها كأروع عاشق .*
*هُنا كُنْ أروع ما تكون* 
*إيَّاك أن ترتمي عليك ولا تشعر بك .*
*إيَّاك ثم إيَّاك .*
*إيَّاك أن لا تجد عَطفك هُنا .*
*إيَّاك أن لا تجد يَداك الحانيتان هُنا .*
*إيَّاك أن لا تجدك هُنا*
*إيَّاك ،،* 
*فإنَّها لن تعود إليك ،،* 
*ستهجر صدرك .*
*ستهجر قبلك .*
*لَنْ تراك بعدها رجلاً أبداً .*
*سوف تتذكّر دموعها وبسمتك .*
*سوف تتذكّر ألمها وسطوتك .*
*سوف تتذكّر ضعفها وسخريتك .*
*إيَّاك أن تراك لاشي .*
*فإنَّك مهما فعلت بعدها فأنت لا شيء .*
*أتريد أن تكون بحياةِ إمرأةٌ لا شيء ؟*
*إيَّاك أن تتجاهلها فتذهب رجولتك .*
*وتكون أحقرَ رجلٍ في نظرِ الرّجال" .*











كم من الوقت يضيع الرجل باستعداده للخروج ؟!







الرجال يستغرقون وقتا أطول من النساء في الاستعداد وتحضير أنفسهم قبل الخروج ، حيث يخصص الرجل 83 دقيقة من يومه لتحسين مظهره بين ما يقوم به من الاستحمام ، ووضع مرطب للبشرة والحلاقة وتصفيف شعره هذا بالإضافة إلى اختيار ملابسه ، بينما تستعد المرأة للخروج خلال 79 دقيقة ، بين اختيارها للملابس وتصفيف الشعر ووضع مساحيق التجميل وغيرها ، ذلك حسب استطلاع بريطاني شمل 3 آلاف شخصا.























*(لكم حق الإضافة  )*

----------


## العالي عالي

*ممكن 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
دراسات .. والباقي اثباته بين ايدينا 
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

صحيح الكلام

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
شكرا عبدالله على المرور .. نورت 
[/align]*

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
سلمت يداك  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلمو هدوء على المعلومات

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center] *الأحمر أكثر الألوان جاذبية لدى الرجال

هاي اكيد مليون %
*[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يعطيك العافية بس شغلة صفات المرأة اللي بفضلها الشباب هاي الدراسة انعملت على رجال في اميركا مش هون  :44ebcbb04a: [/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*شكرا كتير لكم ع المرور 


*[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> [align=center]يعطيك العافية بس شغلة صفات المرأة اللي بفضلها الشباب هاي الدراسة انعملت على رجال في اميركا مش هون [/align]




*نفسي العرب يعملوا دراسة منشان تنطبق علينا مرة احدى الدراسات!!*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*





المرأة رقيقة المشاعر ومرهفة الاحساس , بها من الحبّ ما لو وُزِّع على قلوب الرّجال  لكفاهم !! 
كائن خلقه الله جميلاً وحنوناً ولطيفاً ورائعاً ،، لم يخلقه إلاّ  لَكَ .
نعم تصوّر ذلك ،، المرأة لم يخلقها الله إلاّ لَكَ يا آدمي , 
قد تمرّ  تلك المرأة بحالات ضُعفٍ وتَتقلّب مع تَقلّب الزمانِ والمكانِ .
وقد تَتأثّر بما  يُصيبها من حُزنٍ أو هَمٍّ أو قلق فَتبحث عن ملاذٍ وعن صدرٍ لترتمي عليه ,
تلتفت  يمنةً ويسرةً فلا تجد سواك أيّها الزّوج , تُريد منك أن تُحيّيها , 
أن تُعطيها  قُوّةً لتستمر بعطائها وتوهجها , قد تنزل منها دمعةٌ 
فإيَّاك أن تستقبل تلك  الدمعة بضحكةٍ واستهزاء .
إيَّاك أن تقول عن دموعها هي دموع التماسيح  .
إيَّاك أن تقول أنَّه زيفٌ وتمثيل .
إيَّاك , فإنَّ تلك الدمعة صادقة ، بها  وَجُعها وبها ألمَها وبها حُبَّها وبها كرامِتها .
إيَّاك أن تَسقط تلك الدموع  من عينيها ،، فلا تَهْتزّ ولاتتحرك .
إيَّاك , ثُمّ إيَّاك .
لا تعبث  بمشاعرها ، أو تَسْتخف بألمها ، أو تبتعد عن حُزنِ عيناها الذي راح ينظر إليك  .
إيَّاك أن تتركها مع دمعها ، دون أن تبكي معها أو مواساتها ولو بقُبلةٍ أو  بِضمّةٍ أو بكلمةٍ تُعيدُ إليها صلابتها ,
أو حتّى تتباكا لها .
إيَّاك ثُمّ  إيَّاك .
اجعلها تتوسّد على صدرك حتّى تكتفي , حتّى تنتشي , حتى تبتسم , حتّى  تعود أنثى .
إيَّاك أن تمُد يدها تتلمّس صدرك ،، فلا تجدك
إيَّاك ثمّ إيَّاك  .
هنا فقط كُنْ أجمل رجل ، هنا فقط كُنْ أروع زوج . 
هنا فقط كُنْ قُوَّتها ,  كُنْ نُورها , كُنْْ ضِحْكتُها كُنْ سعادتها . 
إلمسها وامسح على رأسها ،، هنا  قبّلها كأروع عاشق .
هُنا كُنْ أروع ما تكون 
إيَّاك أن ترتمي عليك ولا تشعر  بك .
إيَّاك ثم إيَّاك .
إيَّاك أن لا تجد عَطفك هُنا .
إيَّاك أن لا تجد  يَداك الحانيتان هُنا .
إيَّاك أن لا تجدك هُنا
إيَّاك ،، 
فإنَّها لن  تعود إليك ،، 
ستهجر صدرك .
ستهجر قبلك .
لَنْ تراك بعدها رجلاً أبداً  .
سوف تتذكّر دموعها وبسمتك .
سوف تتذكّر ألمها وسطوتك .
سوف تتذكّر ضعفها  وسخريتك .
إيَّاك أن تراك لاشي .
فإنَّك مهما فعلت بعدها فأنت لا شيء  .
أتريد أن تكون بحياةِ إمرأةٌ لا شيء ؟
إيَّاك أن تتجاهلها فتذهب رجولتك  .
وتكون أحقرَ رجلٍ في نظرِ الرّجال" .

*[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مشكووووووووور ابن خالتي موضوع حلوووو ..
يسلمو دياتك ... :Eh S(21):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> مشكووووووووور ابن خالتي موضوع حلوووو ..
> يسلمو دياتك ...


 


*إيديكِ اليسلموووووووو يا أمورة*

----------


## ابو عوده

موضوع رائع يسلموووو هدووء

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> موضوع رائع يسلموووو هدووء





> 


 
 

*نورتوا يا اصدقاء*

----------


## ريمي

الف شكر على الموضوع عافك الله كل خير لك مني اجمل تحية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
كم من الوقت يضيع الرجل باستعداده للخروج ؟!








 
الرجال يستغرقون وقتا أطول من النساء في الاستعداد وتحضير أنفسهم قبل الخروج ، حيث يخصص الرجل 83 دقيقة من يومه لتحسين مظهره بين ما يقوم به من الاستحمام ، ووضع مرطب للبشرة والحلاقة وتصفيف شعره هذا بالإضافة إلى اختيار ملابسه ، بينما تستعد المرأة للخروج خلال 79 دقيقة ، بين اختيارها للملابس وتصفيف الشعر ووضع مساحيق التجميل وغيرها ، ذلك حسب استطلاع بريطاني شمل 3 آلاف شخصا.
[/align]

----------


## HAWATMEH

شكرا هدوء بس حاب اضيف انه في مجتمعاتنا كثير من الشباب يحبوا ويعشقوا ويحترموا المحجبات كثيرا وهذا لاينطبق على الدراسه اعلاه فنقاط التقييم في مجتمعاتنا تختلف عن الغرب

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا هدوء بس حاب اضيف انه في مجتمعاتنا كثير من الشباب يحبوا ويعشقوا ويحترموا المحجبات كثيرا وهذا لاينطبق على الدراسه اعلاه فنقاط التقييم في مجتمعاتنا تختلف عن الغرب


 
 

مشكور على المرور حواتمة .. كلامك في محله، واكيد كونها الدراسات في الغرب فإنها قد لا تنطبق علينا كشرقيين، ولكن يكفي لنا ان نعلم !!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أيها الرجل المرأة تبحث دائما عن احتواء دموعها !








المرأة عاطفة وحب ودموع تبحث دائمآ عن الدفء والحنان وأكبرهم إحتواء تلك الدموع بين أحضان الحلم خلقت المرأة من ضلع الرجل حتى تكون قريبة من قلبه وروحه وأنفاسه وعطائه الذي يمد لها ولاينتهي..



*دموعها قد تسكب بلا سبب وبلا قيود 
**ولكن أحاسيسها التي تتقد بداخلها
**تجعلها شاعرية وبكائها كالطفل الوليد لا ينتهي 
**فينظر لها أحيانآ بأنها كثيرة البكاء
**وقد يصل ذلك إلى كره الرجل لدموعها المستمرة.

**ولكن هل سألت نفسك يا سيدي لماذا تلك الدموع التي تبحر بها ؟

**سيدي الرجل:
**ليس إتهام ولكنها الحقيقة.. نصف دموع المرأة 
**هي .. منك أجل منك أنت أيها الرجل
**والنصف الآخر من دموعها تذرفها لحال قلبها
**تبكي بكاء الطير عندما ترى ألم غيرها .. 
**عندما يجرح إصبعها تبكي وكأن الذي جرح هو قلبها , 
**تبكي حينما تصرخ بوجهها
**تفتح قلبها لك ولا تجد إلا الصد والإهمال منك
**فهل تحتويها وتمسح دمعتها وتنام بين تلك اليدين كطفل
**أم أن تكبرك وشموخك سيدي يمنعك من ذلك
**فإن لم تكن أنت ذلك القلب الرحيم الكبير فمن تكون أنت ؟
**أنت بين ناظريها لست فقط الرجل بعينيها .. 
**أنت الحلم وفارسها وعاشقها وحبها ودمعها ووريدها
**وإن بكت فهي تريدك أنت قبل أي أنسان.. 
**تحتضنك لتبقى مدى الدهر بحماك
**أهتمامك بمشاغلك عنها وتجاهلك آلامها تشعر أن الدنيا تأخذك منها

**سيدي :
**أعلم أنك بحياة المرأة تبقى كالشمس التي تنير قمرها ..
**أختفائك من حياتها يعني أختفاء نورها وموتها بين أحضان الليل
**ولن يكون هناك قمر مضيئ إلا بأحتوائها بجميع حالاتها 
**فهل تحتوي أيها الرجل دموع المرأة إلى صدرك
**
وأخيرا يا سيدي:
**أتمنى أن تكون أحرفي لم تكن قاسية عليك ..
**فأنا أتمنى أن تضع يدك بيدي لنبحر
**في هذا المركب ونرسو على قلب حواء المليء بالدفء والحنان .

* 


[/align]

----------


## حموده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :SnipeR (18):

----------

